# Pup hates taped ears.. help?



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

My pup is 6mos now, one ear firmly up, the other is down. Took him to the breeder who showed me how to tape his ears. But... he was absolutely miserable. Constantly shaking his head, pawing, irritated, uncomfortable. When I would make him stop pawing, he would just lay there panting uncontrollably. On the 2nd day I took them out- I'd rather have a flop eared dog than watch him be miserable like that. 


Just wondering if anyone has ideas for a real dog-friendly way to help ears stand? I don't mind giving it another shot, but I do draw the line at a real miserable pup.

I tried breathe rights but I couldn't get the ear to stand with them.. tried a few different configurations (shape like an X, or an H, etc). Wondering about ear forms?

My cutie:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say is let him be unique! the ear will come up or it wont. You've tried everything that I'm aware of (be warned though, my ear taping knowledge is limited to the breath right strips and foam taping). I cant really think of anything that would help that wouldnt make him uncomfortable. Have you talked to your vet about it maybe?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Exactly how did you tape them? What materials? How did you space the two ears?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can order ear forms here: www.caniscallidus.com. You will need a surgical glue to apply (do not use regular glue or super glue!). There is latex in the surgical glue, fyi for anyone with latex allergies.

Read through this thread: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFYUiXZ5VlBQlfD7Ml0uTw07SEQuA

Or do a search (on this forum) on ear forms.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. I may just leave them as is. It doesn't really bother me much. I promised myself I'd at least _try_ if they hadn't stood by 6mos because the window of opportunity is so small.


I was hoping for some personal experience with other options.. just in case others have found something that didn't bug their dog.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

There's a post from last summer on this. mole skin, tear mender glue. I had to do one ear w/Zorro and it worked for me. he was 6.5 mths old when i did it.


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

My dog's ears would go up and down at first. There was a period for awhile when only one ear was up. Everyone found it very cute. Then slowly the ear worked it's way slowly up to meet the other. 

She was around 6 months before both of hers stood up. I didn't tape it. It worried me a little. But I figured I would allow her to decided rather or not she wanted her ears up. It was after all her ears. The vet told me nothing was wrong so that meant nothing was wrong so I stopped worrying about it.

Edit: Reading another thread made me realize that I did change something. I changed my dogs diet to much higher quality one.


----------

